# GT Idrive5 Custom (Tagebuch)



## Master | Torben (9. Oktober 2007)

Soho, dann will ich euch mal mein Projekt vorstellen.

Es geht grundlegend darum das ich für meine Dame ein neues Radl aufbauen will...

An sich sollte als Basis dieser Rahmen hier 'herhalten'...








... er entpuppte sich aber als VIEL zu hoch und deshalb 'adoptierte' ich den hier






Da meine Freundin rein garnichts von meinem Projekt ahnt ist es immer wieder lustig all die großen Pakete zu verstecken und nur dann zu schrauben wenn sie nicht da ist 

Der Rahmen sieht auf jedenfall derzeit so aus...






...und befindet sich auf dem Weg zum Kuhjand... mehr dazu später  

Hier nun einige erste Bilder zu den Teilen die schon da sind.

Gabs sehr günstig hier auf Mtb-news...





Die beiden Sachen gabs wiederum günstig bei eBay...










Und das hier hab ich in meiner Kiste gefunden...






Das wars vorerst - es wird noch VIEL folgen  

Bis dahin, könnt ihr ja mal spekulieren was noch so alles dran kommen könnte und allgemein eure Meinung dazu schreiben.


----------



## Master | Torben (16. Oktober 2007)

So dann - fröhlich geht es weiter! 

Habe heute ein schöönes Actionsports Paket bei der Post abgeholt...

Das war alles drin:

Die passende Kette ist auch dabei

























So richtig fertig ist das Radl damit aber immer noch nicht... es geht also weiter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master | Torben (24. Oktober 2007)

Heute kamen zwei Pakete... das eine liegt noch bei meinen Nachbarn und in dem anderen war das drin (da mit Blitz geknippst kommt die Farbe nich so gut rüber, ist aber verdammt heiß!)






Dickes Lob an Kuhjand und seinen Pulvermeister (die Pulverbeschichtung ist wahnsinnig robust - musste am Lager was wegfeilen das hat ewig gedauert)!!!


----------



## Kint (24. Oktober 2007)

den faden kann ich mir ab letztem post nur noch mit sonnebrile anschaun. hab hier noch nen rts hinterteil rumliegen gleiche farbe... gott was hässlich...


----------



## Davidbelize (24. Oktober 2007)

warum nur?


----------



## Master | Torben (24. Oktober 2007)

Wie gesagt . die Farbe sieht in Echt wesentlich besser als auf dem Foto aus  und sie wollte es so 

Hier ist übrigens wieder was neues... grad von Nachbars geholt





Ist ne Solo Air.


----------



## chrrup150 (24. Oktober 2007)

die farbe ist doch klasse 
aufgebaut mit schwazen teilen, boah super


----------



## micki260 (24. Oktober 2007)

Ich kann mir auch ganz gut vorstellen das es aufgebaut interessant aussieht.
Habe zwar selber die 2007 er XT Kurbel verbaut,würde aber trotzdem was schwarzes bei deinem Aufbau bevorzugen.
Wünsche Dir viel Spass beim Schrauben


----------



## versus (24. Oktober 2007)

also ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass das ein schickes teil wird.

immer schön weiter bilder posten


----------



## ReeN! (24. Oktober 2007)

Ja, wird definitiv schick!
Darf ich hier noch mitschreiben? Als ehemaliger GT Besitzer??


----------



## salzbrezel (25. Oktober 2007)

Mmmh...
ich glaube die Gabelfarbe hätte exakt zur alten Farbe gepasst. Die Laufräder sind doch auch schwarz-matt. Klar ist nur schwarz öde, aber in dem Fall hätte es bestimmt gut ausgesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (25. Oktober 2007)

ehhh Master | Torben  
 KHUJAND hat nix mit "Kuh" zu tun...


----------



## Master | Torben (25. Oktober 2007)

Zur Kurbelwahl stand auch die Truvativ Stylo 3.3 aber ein Kumpel von mir fährt die und ist nicht wirklich zufrieden. Ich fahr halt schon seit Ewigkeiten die XT Kurbel am Freerider und bin extrem zufrieden deshalb war sie DIE Wahl.

Das silber passt aber auch wieder gut zum silber der Aufkleber an der Gabel (und es wird noch was in silber drankommen....)

WICHTIG: Wie ihr seht ist der Rahmen recht nackig ohne Decals  hat jemand von euch schöne schlichte GT Decals in schwarz oder könnte mir welche machen/besorgen - wäre echt super und würde natürlich finanziell Entlohnt werden 

Edit: WAHA - sry Khujand... aber es tippt sich andersrum schneller....


----------



## micki260 (25. Oktober 2007)

Schaue dich doch einfach mal in der Bucht um oder frage mal nett bei tomasius nach.


----------



## Master | Torben (25. Oktober 2007)

micki260 schrieb:


> Schaue dich doch einfach mal in der Bucht um oder frage mal nett bei tomasius nach.



Danke


----------



## Master | Torben (31. Oktober 2007)

Ist zwar noch nicht da aber auf dem Weg zu mir:




Der verbaute Fox Float hatte keine Zugstufeneinstellung deshalb musste er diesem Float R weichen... das der jetz auch Federwegsverstellung hat ist ein Bonus der wahrscheinlich garnicht genutzt wird 

Ansonsten hab ich gerade bei eBay nen GT-Decalset ersteigert - es geht voran


----------



## Master | Torben (5. November 2007)

So langsam trudeln die letzten Sachen ein...






Mal schauen was heute noch so alles kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master | Torben (6. November 2007)

WUHU - die letzten größeren Sachen sind da!!!

Ein wenig zum verzieren:





Und was zum Federn:





Diese Woche sollten dann noch Magura Leitungen und ein Entlüftungskit kommen... und dann ist es FERTIG! 


EDIT:

Ok, ich will euch nicht so lange zappeln lassen  





Ging an sich recht schnell die drei Aufkleber (links und rechts ein großer GT und am Sattelrohr hinten ein vertikaler kleiner GT) Aus zu schneiden, obwohl ich von der Qualität her nicht wirklich überzeugt/zufrieden bin. Jetz seht ihr auch das die Magura Louise auch silbern sind  und ihr seht warum ich neue Leitungen geordert hab - die montierten Stahlflex passen farblich mal garnicht und müssten gekürzt werden (relativ teuer), so verkauf ich die dann 

Dann bin ich ja mal gespannt auf euer Fragen/Meinungen etc.


----------



## versus (6. November 2007)

wow! ich finde das sieht schon sehr vielversprechend aus


----------



## chrrup150 (6. November 2007)

WOWOWOWOWOWOW
Fullys, sind ja nicht so ganz mein geschmack, aber deines hier......
einfach nur superschön, genau mein geschmack


----------



## Master | Torben (6. November 2007)

danke danke  wenn Bike-Components schnell liefert wird es diese Woche noch an meine Süße übergeben


----------



## alf2 (7. November 2007)

Zuerst war ich ja sehr skeptisch, aber ich muss zugeben, es sieht richtig gut aus!   



Master | Torben schrieb:


> danke danke  wenn Bike-Components schnell liefert wird es diese Woche noch an meine Süße übergeben



Hab ich noch nie erlebt!


----------



## Master | Torben (7. November 2007)

alf2 schrieb:


> Hab ich noch nie erlebt!



Das Bike-Components schnell liefert oder das man so ein Rad für seine Süßen aufbaut?


----------



## alf2 (7. November 2007)

dass bike components schnell liefert! 

Ich habe schon öfters vermutet, dass die sich mein Geld erst mal ein paar Wochen verzinsen lassen, bevor sie liefern. Sortiment und Preise sind allerdings toll, genauso wie die Liefergebühren.


----------



## Master | Torben (7. November 2007)

Früher hat mich immer der 'Mindermengenzuschlag' abgehalten - den scheint es aber nicht mehr zu geben! Preislich sind die aber echt super, 16 Euro für Magura Leitungen (weil Auslaufmodell???) sind 10 Euro weniger als hier beim Händler um die Ecke, macht bei zwei Leitungen mal eben 20 Euro... hui!


----------



## micki260 (7. November 2007)

Hey,es heißt doch.......gut Ding braucht Weile! 
Ich bin ja froh das du den ersten Stickersatz nicht verwendet hast,der ist nämlich irgend so´n billiger Abklatsch und qualitativ mist.
Aber wenn du irgendwo ein freies Plätzchen hast kannst du ihn dafür ganz gut verwenden.


----------



## hoeckle (7. November 2007)

Schönes Ding...  Da wird sich die Liebste aber freuen...

Hat ja fast die gleiche Farbe wie das CycleCraft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master | Torben (8. November 2007)

micki260 schrieb:


> Hey,es heißt doch.......gut Ding braucht Weile!
> Ich bin ja froh das du den ersten Stickersatz nicht verwendet hast,der ist nämlich irgend so´n billiger Abklatsch und qualitativ mist.
> Aber wenn du irgendwo ein freies Plätzchen hast kannst du ihn dafür ganz gut verwenden.



Tjoa... ich glaub das ist das Problem - ich hab den Stickersatz genommen den du meinst... aber als Architekturstudent ist ein Schneidlineal und ein Skalpel mein Werkzeug  somit hab ich die Teile ausgeschnitten 

Also falls jemand noch ordentliche Decals für mich hat - HER damit, weil wie micki es erwähnt hat sind die wirklich schlecht! (Farbe lässt sich super einfach runterreiben, Klebefläche ist teileweise schmutzig (fällt nach dem Abziehen auf) und es gibt kleine Farbfehler)

@ hoeckle - jaja.... das Cyclecraft


----------



## micki260 (8. November 2007)

Diese sind von der Qualität ein Traum. 
Den Rest den du nicht brauchst packste einfach wieder einzeln in der Bucht.
Hatte einmal so ein Glück das ich für zwei Zaskar Schriftzüge 38 Euro bekommen habe,ja genau 38 Euro 

http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-GT-ZASKAR-LE...oryZ7295QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD2VQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Master | Torben (8. November 2007)

Kool, danke für den Link!

Ich bin aber eher skeptisch bei Auslandssachen die den großen Teich überqueren - werde die teile so lang dran lassen bis sie das zeitliche segnen - ein Kumpel von mir hat eine Werbetechnikfirma... bei ihm lass ich mir dann ordentliche machen 

Ansonsten hab ich heute die Versandmail von Bike-Components bekommen, so langsam sind sie doch nicht


----------



## hoeckle (8. November 2007)

Master | Torben schrieb:


> @ hoeckle - jaja.... das Cyclecraft


 
Wieso hast dnn das bloß verkauft...? In meiner Galerie (und nicht nur da) steht auch eins....


----------



## Kint (8. November 2007)

kann felnzo nur empfehglen isn guter verkäufer und die kleber sind auch gut. hab auch ein paar sätze von den gezeigten


----------



## Kruko (8. November 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> kann felnzo nur empfehglen isn guter verkäufer und die kleber sind auch gut. hab auch ein paar sätze von den gezeigten



dito 

Paul ist nur zu empfehlen. Er hat ein riesiges Angebot und alle Sätze sind Top. Ich habe mir von allen Rädern, die ich habe, einen Satz auf Reserve gelegt.

Am besten bei Yahoo in seiner Group anmelden. Da gibt es von jedem Set ein Bild.


----------



## Master | Torben (8. November 2007)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Wieso hast dnn das bloß verkauft...? In meiner Galerie (und nicht nur da) steht auch eins....



Tja... toll war er schon  aber als ich das Bullit zum ersten mal gefahren bin hab ich es nicht bereut


----------



## Master | Torben (13. November 2007)

Es ist vollbracht!!!

Meine Freundin war überglücklich - Mission erfüllt 

















Wenn mehr Details gewünscht sind - fragt


----------



## chrrup150 (13. November 2007)

wann steht das rad wo und unabgeschlossen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master | Torben (13. November 2007)

Zur Zeit, im Schlafzimmer.


----------



## chrrup150 (13. November 2007)

Das da wo wäre??? und wann seit ihr nicht da????     
Das rad ist echt schön geworden und die decals passen auch richtig gut!
Ein rad zum


----------



## Manni1599 (13. November 2007)

Ja, sieht wirklich schick aus!


----------



## oliversen (14. November 2007)

Master | Torben schrieb:


> Es ist vollbracht!!!
> 
> Meine Freundin war überglücklich - Mission erfüllt



Liebe kann so schoen sein


----------



## Master | Torben (14. November 2007)

Ja so muss das


----------



## Master | Torben (6. August 2008)

GTler helft 

Nachdem das IDrive5 nun schon gut genutzt wurde und meine Süße (bis aufs Gewicht beim Tragen) super zufrieden damit ist hab ich vor kurzem mal alle unsere Bikes durchgewogen und bei allen einen Schock bekommen 

Das IDrive wiegt wie oben zu sehen (einzig die Bremsscheiben wurden auf Magura Venti Disc vorn/hinten 180mm getauscht) 14,7kg 

Ich weis das das IDrive schon vom Rahmen her ein kleines Pummelchen ist.
Auf die schnelle sind mir ein paar Sachen eingefallen:

Alligator Bremsscheiben würden ca. 170g alleine bringen, waren sogar schon montiert leider gabs da krasse Geräuschprobleme. Ich hab auch schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt die Louise gegen eine Marta SL zu tauschen aber wieviel Gewicht bringt das?

Die Laufräder wiegen ca 1920g und ein Nope N75/Atmosphere Laufradsatz würde mit seinen 1490g da einiges bewirken.

Der Dämpfer wird gegen einen RS Monarch getauscht, sind knappe 100g.

Wo ich definitiv nichts verändern werde ist natürlich beim Rahmen selbst, Steuersatz, Sattelklemme, SSattelsütze und Lenker.

Wo seht ihr noch Potential bzw. wie sehen eure IDrive5 aus? (ich will die Kiste nicht auf unter 10kg trimmen aber auf unter 14kg soll es definitiv kommen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janikulus (6. August 2008)

Laufräder, Sattel ? und Kurbel würde ich tauschen. Du könntest mal andere Bremsbeläge mit den Aligator Scheiben testen, versuch es mal mit den grünen Swisstop, das war bei mir das Heilmittel gegen alle Geräusche.
Gruss,
Paul


----------



## Kruko (6. August 2008)

Außerdem könnte man die Gabel tauschen. 

Auch wenn die Recon keine schlechte Gabel ist so wiegt sie mit knapp 2 kg sehr viel. Ein SID wiegt zum Beispiel unter 1,5 kg


----------



## salzbrezel (6. August 2008)

Kostet vieeeel Geld:
Magura Durin 100mm > Ersparnis 400g

Kostet wenig Geld:
Conti Supersonic-Scläuche > Ersparnis 150g pro Stück gegenüber herkömmlichen Schlauch

Laufräder: Vorsicht mit den Nope! Habe eine Satz, sind zwar schön leicht und auch billig, aber nicht besonders nässeresistent! Schlamm und Regen würde ich nicht empfehlen, mein Vorderrad war schonmal etwas fest. Lies sich zwar wieder lösen, hätte ich das Rad ne Zeit nicht bewegt, wärs anders ausgegangen. Ich würde hier die Lösung XT/717 mit leichten Speichen und Nippeln vorschlagen. Ist um einiges haltbarer.


----------



## Master | Torben (6. August 2008)

Ok also was schonmal definitiv festgehalten wird ist das Tauschen der Schläuche!

Wegen der Gabel, zum einen ist das die leichteste Recon mit 130mm nämlich die Solo Air und ihr Gewicht von 1850 Gramm find ich garnicht mal so übel, außerdem soll der Federweg definitiv im 130er Bereich bleiben. Für mich als Rock Shox Fan würde da noch die Revelation ins Bild passen aber bei gerade mal 110g weniger Gewicht ist der mehrpreis zu hoch.

Das der Nope Laufradsatz festsitzt ist natürlich nicht so prall (so günstig is der auch nich unbedingt mit seinen 300 Euro), speziell weil er schon auch mal bei schlechterem Wetter gefahren wird. Auf was für ein Gewicht könnte man mit XT Disc/717 Disc kommen?

Welche Kurbel würdet ihr empfehlen (die auch gern schwarz sein kann)? Laut weight weenies wiegt die XT die dran ist um die 860g.

Schonmal dickes Danke für die zahlreichen Antworten!


----------



## salzbrezel (6. August 2008)

Master | Torben schrieb:


> Das der Nope Laufradsatz festsitzt ist natürlich nicht so prall (so günstig is der auch nich unbedingt mit seinen 300 Euro), speziell weil er schon auch mal bei schlechterem Wetter gefahren wird. Auf was für ein Gewicht könnte man mit XT Disc/717 Disc kommen?




Naja, irgendwoher muss das Gewicht ja kommen. Die Dichtungen sind natürlich nicht überdimensioniert in dem Bereich. Als LRS im Trockenen ist er auch echt super. Vielleicht kannst du den jetzigen für schlechtes Wetter nehmen und bei gutem Wetter auf die Nope wechseln. Ich nutze ihn nach den gemachten Erfahrungen halt nur noch im Trockenen und bin seitdem voll zufrieden. Der Sound und das Gewicht sind Klasse. Ich würde ihn mir auch nochmal kaufen.
Die XT/717 Variante kommt je nach Ausstattung auf 1750 bis 1850g. 

Noch ein kleiner Tipp (kennste vielleicht schon):
http://weightweenies.starbike.com/listings.php

Gruß...

Philip


----------



## Master | Torben (6. August 2008)

WeightWeenies kenn ich aber um sich dort ein Laufradgewicht zusammenzustellen haperts bei mir meist an den Speichen


----------



## salzbrezel (7. August 2008)

Noch ein Tipp zu den LaufrÃ¤dern:

Schau mal nach den Fulcrum Red Metal. Die 5er kosten um 150â¬ und sind mit einem Gewicht von 1790g angegeben.


----------



## Master | Torben (7. August 2008)

Wow net schlecht! 140 Euro bei 1770g (auf der Homepage steht ein Gesamtgewicht von 1805g). So viel kamen die Crossrides auch...

Das wird auch definitiv vermerkt


----------



## Master | Torben (29. August 2008)

Und weiter gehts 

Schritt 1 ist getan und 324g (Gesamtgewicht ca: 14,4kg) wurden gespart - Magura Louise mit 180er VentiDiscs gegen Magura Marta mit 180/160mm SL Scheiben getauscht.







(Sorry für die miese Qualität aber die Akkus unserer Kamera sind alle und ich kann kein Ladegerät finden *grml)


----------



## MEGATEC (29. August 2008)

Master | Torben schrieb:


> Wow net schlecht! 140 Euro bei 1770g (auf der Homepage steht ein Gesamtgewicht von 1805g). So viel kamen die Crossrides auch...
> 
> Das wird auch definitiv vermerkt




Hi,
leider ist das Gewicht auf der Fulcrum Seite etwas untertrieben - wenn ich mich recht entsinne hatte iner im Leichtbauforum was von 1878g für den LRS angegeben.
Trotzdem noch günstig für das Gewicht !

Wobei ich aber für 150,- Euro eher andere Teile tauschen würde :

1. Pedale : die hier sind SPD fähig und andere Seite Normal, gehen bei ebay für um die 20,- weg 




2. Sattel : den VELO PRO LITE gibts ebenfalls für 20,- : weniger Gewicht für so wenig Geld fast nicht möglich  zudem noch annehmbar bequem




3. Reifen : MAXXIS Larsen ( wiegen in 2,0 ja 610g pro Stück !!) gegen Racing Ralph ( 2,1 ca 460g ) tauschen + leichte Schläuche

4. Vorbau : gegen leichteren SMICA tauschen wenns von der Länge her noch passt :
http://cgi.ebay.de/Smica-pro-light-...=39:1|66:2|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

5. Lenker: den schweren TRUVATIV 



gegen leichten EASTON Monkey Lite SL tauschen :




6. Trigger : Ganganzeige demontieren

7. Spacer : Carbon Spacer verwenden

8. Griffe : sind das Schraubgriffe ?? Wenn ja gegen Schaumstoffgriffe ausm Baumarkt ( 23g für 3,- Euro ) tauschen

Summa sumarum sollten so für relativ kleines Geld mindestens 500 - 600g drinne sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master | Torben (29. August 2008)

Danke für die Tipps!

Der Truvativ Lenker wird bleiben - war zu teuer das gute Stück  (meiner wiegt auch 170g glatt).

Die Fulcrum Laufräder werd ich auch nicht nehmen, sehen zwar saugeil aus mit den lediglich 8 Speichen auf einer Seite aber sie sind doch zu schwer - da gibts im Bikemarkt wesentlich bessere Angebote für 150 Euro  - an welchen LRS in der Preisklasse dachtest du?

PS: Meine Frau liebt die Plattformpedale  daher können die nicht getauscht werden (außer gegen leichtere Plattformpedale)


----------



## MEGATEC (29. August 2008)

Die gezeigten Pedale sind einseitige Plattformpedale !! 
Das ist ja grad des gute daran.. 
Gibts grad hier : http://cgi.ebay.de/SPD-KOMBI-KLICK-...=39:1|66:2|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Wenn ich Laufräder empfehlen kann dann die schon erwähnten NOPE ATMOSPHERE : sind schon bei ettlichen Bikern in Gebrauch und zu 95% haben die Besitzer gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht.
Ansonsten empfehl ich den Thread hier : 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=330631


----------



## Master | Torben (29. August 2008)

Kool dank dir. Die gefallen mir auch sehr die Nope, kannst du das mit den Dichtungsproblemen bestätigen?


----------



## MEGATEC (29. August 2008)

Ich habe die NOPE nicht ( habe noch leichtere ZTR Olympic, mit AMC Naben ) - kann Dir also auch keine genaue Auskunft zu den HOPE geben, aber so wie ichs gelesen hab, wurden die Dichtungsprobleme bei der neuen Serie der NOPE weitestgehend beseitigt.

Ansonsten gibts nen sehr ausführlichen Thread zu den HOPEs :
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=252135


----------



## Master | Torben (31. Januar 2009)

Soho, weiter gehts.

Die nächsten 250g sind eingespart. Hab bei ebay für SEHR wenig Euronen eine nagelneue Rock Shox Reba SL aus 2009 bekommen. Endlich eine Dual Air Gabel die ich perfekt auf das Fliegengewicht der Fahrerin einstellen kann.

Der nächste 400g Schritt werden die Laufräder sein, sind soweit auch schon eingespeicht und grob zentriert... mit dem Feintuning wird gewartet bis das Tensiometer kommt.
Weitere 400g bringen dann Tioga Spyder Pedale.
Alles in allem komme ich auf ca. 1,5kg Gewicht die ich einspare 

Bilder gibts sobald ich mal die Kamera mit in Leipzig habe.


----------



## Master | Torben (7. Februar 2009)

Wie versprochen ein vernünftiges Bild.
Wie ihr sehen könnt ist auch eine Truvativ Stylo Kurbelgarnitur gekommen.






Was noch kommt:

- Rock Shox Monarch
- Syntace Super Force
- LRS (bereits gekauft, Endmontage fehlt noch)
- Tioga Spyder Pedale


----------



## speedy79 (7. Februar 2009)

welche Rahmengröße und bei welchem Gewicht bist Du mittlerweile angekommen?

Ich habe in meinem I-Drive die Fulcrum Red Metal 5 drin - laufen seit einem halben Jahr prima. Bereits 3 Bikeparkbesuche überstanden. 
Ab Jetzt wirds ruhiger fürs I-Drive 5 - zukünftig nur noch Touren.
Fürs Grobe musste ein Sanction her! 

Der Tourer soll im Laufe der Saison ebenfalls weiter erleichtert werden - Kurbel, Vorbau, Lenker,Schaltwerk werden weichen.


----------



## TigersClaw (7. Februar 2009)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> ...Wenn ich Laufräder empfehlen kann dann die schon erwähnten NOPE ATMOSPHERE : sind schon bei ettlichen Bikern in Gebrauch und zu 95% haben die Besitzer gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht....[/url]



Mich eingeschlossen, ich fahr sie an meinem Starr-Zaskar. Sind steif, gut verarbeitet, und mit selbst gewogenen 1.52 kg auch ziemlich leicht.


----------



## Master | Torben (8. Februar 2009)

Ahoi.

Laufräder stehen schon - sind DT Swiss Revo mit Alu Nippeln, Novatec XLight Naben und Sunn Equalizer 21 Felgen - bei 1480g Gewicht (und 210 Euro Materialkosten).

Rahmengröße ist M. Gewicht derzeit sollte (inkl. Laufräder) 13,6kg sein. Angepeilt werden 13kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salzbrezel (8. Februar 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Mich eingeschlossen, ich fahr sie an meinem Starr-Zaskar. Sind steif, gut verarbeitet, und mit selbst gewogenen 1.52 kg auch ziemlich leicht.



Naja, ich hatte schon eine feste Vorderradnabe nach einer Regen-/Schlammfahrt. Seitdem nutze ich den LRS nur noch als Schönwetterräder.


----------



## Master | Torben (14. Februar 2009)

Damit die Sache mit den Laufrädern geklärt ist - Bilder


----------

